#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости сайтов >  > > >  >  >  6 июля практика Зеленой Тары, подношение 4-х мандал. July 6 the practice of Green Tara, offering 4-mandalas.

## Dechen Zangmo

Друзья!

В эту среду, 6 июля, в 19.45 по московскому времени мы приглашаем всех желающих присоединиться к практике «4 высшие мандалы» и «Поклонение 21 Таре и хвала коренной мантре». Унзе Дмитрий Бек.

Цель  практики — помочь устранить препятствия воссоединения Его Святейшества Кармапы XVII Огьена Тринле Дордже с матерью и отцом.

Практика будет транслироваться на веб-сайте и все, кто не сможет физически присутствовать, могут присоединиться виртуально. Ссылка на прямую трансляцию: http://www.buddism.ru/___SANGHA___/

Тем, кто принимает участие, не следует в течение дня употреблять алкоголь, курить, есть мясо, рыбу, лук, чеснок, редьку и имбирь.

Ссылка на сводный текст обоих практик: https://yadi.sk/i/76Sg12ZMpxFde

В конце практики мы произнесем молитвы-пожелания долгой жизни Его Святейшеству Далай-ламе по случаю Его дня рождения.



Адрес: м. Комсомольская, 1-й Басманный пер., д.5/20, корп.1, подъезд 5, квартира 133 (код в подъезд: 8390), для входа во двор код 2456. 

До встречи!  
http://www.karmapa-khenno.ru/news/1488/ 


Dear friends!

This Wednesday, July 6, at 19.45 (Moscow time) we invite everyone to join the practice of The 4 Supreme Mandalas Offering and The 21 Tara And The Root Mantra Praise.

We'll perform it with the purpose to remove obstacles from reunion of His Holiness Karmapa XVII Orgyen Trinley Dorje with His mother and father.

The practice will be broadcasted on the web site and all those unable to attend physically may join virtually. Live stream: http://www.buddism.ru/___SANGHA___/

If you take part you should not drink alcohol, smoke, eat meat, fish, onions, garlic, radish and ginger during that day.

Here is the consolidated text of both practices: https://yadi.sk/i/76Sg12ZMpxFde

At the end of practice we will offer long life prayers for His Holiness the Dalai Lama on the occasion of His birthday.

See you!

----------

Вольдемар (07.07.2016)

----------


## Нико

Если уж Дмитрий, тогда уж Айнабеков))).

----------

